# Transducer mounting



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Can the transducer be mounted directly to the bottom of an alum. boar, or does it have to be enclosed with water. How are the readings affected either way it mounts? Thanks.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

As far as I know, on an aluminum boat it has to be mounted in the water. I'm guessing the way that you are asking about is thru-hull. From what I've always gathered, a transducer can read through fiberglass, but not metal.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks. Now to figger out how to put it in water and make it work.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

For aluminum hulls it should be mounted on the right (starboard) side of the boat 3/8" below the hull (according to the directions for my new Garmin anyway)


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Assume you mean on bottom of hull[outside]. Wanted to keep it inside if possible to keep from dragging it off.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

back of boat on either side but has to be submerged


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Assume you mean on bottom of hull[outside]. Wanted to keep it inside if possible to keep from dragging it off.


It just mounts on the transom. I know I've backed into a couple things while bass fishing in my old jon boat, but I think you would be surprised how much they can handle.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks all. On the back it will go.


----------

